# Mẹ bầu uống nước ngọt có gas ảnh hưởng thế nào đến sự phát triển của thai nhi?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (17/8/18)

*Để bảo vệ con, các bà mẹ đã biết tránh các chất kích thích như rượu, bia, cà phê, thuốc lá. Tuy nhiên, họ bỏ quên mất một loại đồ uống có tác động tiêu cực không kém đến sự phát triển của thai nhi – đó là nước ngọt có gas.*

*Nước ngọt có gas khiến mẹ bầu mệt mỏi, ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi*
Theo trang chuyên về sức khỏe phụ nữ _MissNews_ của Mỹ, nước ngọt có gas chứa  nhiều thành phần không tốt cho sức khỏe như nước bão hòa CO2, nhiều chất làm ngọt nhân tạo, chất bảo quản và các loại hương liệu. Đặc biệt, lượng cafein trong nước ngọt có gas rất lớn, ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến sức khỏe mẹ bầu.

Một chai nước ngọt có gas 340g chứa tới 50-80mg cafein. Mỗi lần uống 1g chất này, khu trung khu thần kinh trung ương của bà bầu có thể bị hưng phấn, làm tăng nhịp thở, tăng nhịp tim, gây mất ngủ, hoa mắt, ù tai.  Tình trạng này khiến bà mẹ lo âu, mệt mỏi, từ đó tác động không tốt đến sự phát triển của thai nhi.

Không chỉ vậy, quá nhiều caffein trong nước ngọt có gas cũng có thể khiến bà bầu bị kích thích niêm mạc dạ dày, gây buồn nôn, khó chịu.



​
Khi uống nước ngọt có gas, khí CO2 hòa tan trong đó đi vào dạ dày khá nhiều. Khi vào dạ dày, nó tách ra khỏi nước, bốc lên phía trên, dạ dày co bóp và đẩy khí CO2 thoát ra ngoài gây ợ hơi. Quá nhiều khí CO2 vào cơ thể sẽ khiến bà bầu bị chướng hơi, đầy bụng trong khi bà bầu vốn đã gặp khó khăn về tiêu hóa.

*Mẹ bầu thiếu chất, không đủ dưỡng chất cung cấp cho thai nhi*
Bên cạnh đó, lượng cafein lớn không chỉ kìm hãm sự hấp thu sắt và kẽm, làm nặng hơn tình trạng thiếu máu ở phụ nữ  mang thai mà còn phá vỡ các vitamin, dẫn đến tình trạng thiếu vitamin B1. Khi bị thiếu vitamin B1, bà bầu sẽ bị mệt mỏi, chán ăn và táo bón.
​Cũng theo tờ MissNews, rất nhiều nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng nước ngọt có gas làm tăng nguy cơ sảy thai hoặc sinh non. Nguyên nhân được cho là vì thành phần phosphate trong loại thức uống này sẽ kết hợp với sắt trong thực phẩm và tạo ra các chất không mong muốn cho cơ thể, gây hại cho thai nhi.

Acid photphoric trong nước ngọt có gas còn phản ứng với canxi, magie và kẽm, kích thích ngắn cho quá trình trao đổi chất, tăng lượng canxi bài tiết qua nước tiểu. Bạn cảm thấy phải đi vệ sinh ngay lập tức. Quá trình này kéo nhiều canxi, chất dinh dưỡng và vitamin trong cơ thể ra ngoài.

Chính vì vậy, phụ nữ mang thai uống nhiều nước ngọt có gas sẽ tăng cân nhưng cơ thể cả mẹ và thai nhi đều bị thiếu dưỡng chất.

Nói cách khác, nước ngọt có gas là một dạng thực phẩm có “năng lượng rỗng”, nghĩa là nó là nó chỉ tạo năng lượng chứ không cung cấp các dưỡng chất khác như vitamin, chất khoáng, chất xơ… Ví dụ, một lon nước ngọt 330ml cung cấp khoảng 150kCal, gần bằng năng lượng của một bát cơm nhưng không có các dưỡng chất như cơm.

Trong khi đó, mẹ bầu cần bổ sung thêm rất nhiều dưỡng chất thông qua thực phẩm hằng ngày để thai nhi có thể phát triển khỏe mạnh. Uống nước ngọt có gas đồng nghĩa với việc bà mẹ sẽ ăn ít hơn các sản thực phẩm dinh dưỡng khác.

*Nước ngọt có gas có thể tăng nguy cơ bị các biến chứng nguy hiểm trong thai kì*
Không chỉ vậy, nước ngọt có gas chứa hàm lượng đường rất cao. Do vậy, uống nhiều loại đồ uống này sẽ khiến căn nặng của mẹ tăng không thể kiểm soát, tăng nguy cơ bị các biến chứng như tiểu đường thai kỳ, huyết áp…

Rất nhiều nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng phụ nữ mang thai tiêu thụ quá nhiều đường sẽ khiến đứa trẻ chưa chào đời tăng nguy cơ mắc các bệnh tim mạch cùng nhiều bệnh nguy hiểm khác.

Nghiên cứu của Đại học Y khoa tại Texas, Mỹ khẳng định, thai phụ có lượng đường trong máu cao có thể khiến đứa trẻ dễ bị mắc một loạt các vấn đề sức khỏe: béo phì, bệnh tim mạch, huyết áp cao và tiểu đường.

Viện Y học Quốc gia Hoa Kỳ (NIH) cũng cảnh báo, tiêu thụ nhiều đường có thể gây nguy hiểm cho cả mẹ và bé. Thậm chí, thai phụ dù không bị tiểu đường nhưng có lượng đường trong máu cao hơn mức trung bình vẫn có nguy cơ gặp rủi ro tương tự khi sinh nở như người mẹ mắc bệnh tiểu đường.

Hầu hết các tổ chức y tế đều khuyến cao, phụ nữ mang thai nên hạn chế các loại thực phẩm có hàm lượng lượng đường cao nếu muốn sinh con khỏe mạnh. Và tất nhiên, nước ngọt có gas là một loại đồ uống bà bầu nên tránh bởi nó chứa rất nhiều đường.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Các bà mẹ nên tránh các thực phẩm không lành mạnh , và bổ sung các thực phẩm giàu canxi nhé.


----------



## baovephuongdong (22/7/19)

Uống cam là tốt nhất, hạn chế cac thực phẩm màu công nghiệp


----------

